# Sunday Humour (at others‘ expense)



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sun, 25 Mar 2001 21:38:17 -0700*
Or "bin rat" for Sup Tech 
"Quill Driver" for Admin O during Wellington‘s era now that‘s really OLD.
"Gut Wrenches" for KFS Sets
"Base Weinie" for anyone who hasn‘t done a Yugo roto.
"Bus driver" for pilot of any transport plane
----- Original Message ----- 
From: Peter deVries 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 4:23 AM
Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
snip
> Gun PlumbersHAHA
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

